# My Pics



## bwester (Jun 7, 2006)

This all I've had bloom so far (there are other pics by the way). I try to keep it updated though. Keep in mind I've only been growing orchids for less than a year so they're not that impressive. 
http://s77.photobucket.com/albums/j48/bwester/


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 7, 2006)

I disagree with you. Those photos are impressive! To go from nothing to 100+ orchids and a greenhouse in one year, and have healthy looking plants is very darn impressive. My first year saw many trashcan funerals for orchids.


----------



## bwester (Jun 7, 2006)

I appreciate that. Its a true addiction unlike anything else.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice collection


----------



## Wogga (Jun 25, 2006)

very nice! i also love the just post-toaster tank r[750?]. very cool.


----------



## paphreek (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice blooms and nice set-up!:clap: You've come a long way very quickley.


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2006)

I missed this. 
I think it looks great, Blake! Nice job!!


----------

